# Will 6-oxo still raise test if there is a zinc and magnesium deficiency?



## Kibbles (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi all!

I had taken ZMA in the past, and I had gotten amazing effects in terms of aggressiveness and arousal.

I wanted to test 6-oxo after using up my bottle, so I didn't take the ZMA, not wanting to interfere with the results and possibly fool myself into thinking the 6-oxo was doing all the work. A week later, my gyno has gone down a bit, but my arousal and aggressiveness were the same.

Do you think this may be caused by a deficiency in zinc and magnesium, and that my test levels will be higher if I take the ZMA in conjunction? Or does your body manage to muster enough zinc and magnesium for the purpse of building test?

I am 19, I admit. But I have talked to several people who know about it, and they have all said that 6-oxo is pretty much safe for those of my age. Ergopharm has stated that the reason they don't recommend anyone under 21 taking 6-oxo is for liability reasons. They refused to state anything about their product, but have pointed out that aromatase inhibitors are generally safe for younger people.

*If it is not safe, I shall discontinue it's use right away. I am not stupid enough to continue on a pathway to the destruction of my endocrine system... Until I'm older *

Another question: How does 6-oxo compare to say, E-Max, or Max LMG? Just curious. 



Thanks guys!


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 19, 2005)

6-oxo is sold as an aromatase inhibitor and it has been proven by users to be ineffective at that. 
I've used boron before and it made me aggressive, but that does not mean it's raising your test levels.
Is it safe? Probably.
Is it effective at raising test levels? That isn't even it's intended purpose.


----------

